# CRAZY day!!!!!!!! backed in to a car.



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

first at 8am this morning TOM (plumber) hit a gas line........ locater didnt mark it...... 

then at 2pm i backed in to a customers car (double).

what a sheety day huh? 


melodios music " mama said there'd be days like this ,
days like this...........".


any one ever back into a customers vehicle?

guess thats what i get for my NOT JUST DUMB POST!!!!?????/


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

No but other vehicles that park right up against my bumper. Of course I tend to drive away unnoticed after leaving some minor front end damage.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That is why I like Windows in rear doors of vans..

It eliminates blind spots where things like utility poles can hide..


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I never have, but I had a customer back into mine. He asked me to give him 1 week to find a door, he couldn't, so I made him file an insurance claim. This was my very first trip to his house. I've worked on 5 of his rentals since then.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Years ago I was trying to back a van with a trailer on it and wasn't watching my mirrors like I should've and hit the carpenter's truck. He'd just had a brand new custom paintjob put on the side. :wallbash: :wallbash:

-John


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Luckily I have yet to damage a customers vehicle. My father was leaving a new house we were doing years ago. He was driving about 15 miles an hour out the driveway. The homeowner was in his pickup driving around the house looking at the house and not where he was driving........Dad saw him and hit the gas. The ho hit the back quarter panel of dads new van with his pick up......


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> That is why I like Windows in rear doors of vans..
> 
> It eliminates blind spots where things like utility poles can hide..



News flash!:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> News flash!:


Great idea where you don't have snow, mud, and rain.. windows work much better than any camera could..


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Great idea where you don't have snow, mud, and rain.. windows work much better than any camera could..



Another news flash:

I get plenty of snow, mud & rain.


And still another news flash:

Snow, mud and rain will stick to window glass just as much as it will to a glass lens. :thumbup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Big John said:


> Years ago I was trying to back a van with a trailer on it and wasn't watching my mirrors like I should've and hit the carpenter's truck. He'd just had a brand new custom paintjob put on the side. :wallbash: :wallbash:
> 
> -John


I smashed a mirror clean off of a carpenters brand new F150 with a brand new service truck, was on the phone with my boss while backing down a narrow driveway. That was NOT a good day, luckily my boss and the carpenter were good guys and it all got sorted out in the end. Sh!t happens!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jhall.sparky said:


> first at 8am this morning TOM (plumber) hit a gas line........ locater didnt mark it......
> 
> then at 2pm i backed in to a customers car (double).
> 
> ...


Did the gas line fire up?


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

Two days ago I backed into my brother's car, of course my bumper is fine but his car needs $750 of work done now.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> Did the gas line fire up?



No thank god. There was a bypass station a block away the local CPW had it shut down
In 20 minutes. Plus there's a flow regulator in the main that shuts down on excess flow. 

Got a call from the locate company this morning wanting my ins. Info. I let the
Attorney handle it. I DO have the locate auth. # so.............


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Years ago in another companies van a neighbor backing out of his driveway dressed as a clown on his way to a gig backed right into the van. I would have had no idea it even happened because I was working inside a house, so the clown comes to the door and explains to me what he's done. I was like is this real? LOL


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Never hit a customers car, but I sideswiped my own Jeep with one of the work vans the other day.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

B4T said:


> That is why I like Windows in rear doors of vans..
> 
> It eliminates blind spots where things like utility poles can hide..


I guess all things behind you are tall and you don't have a wall behind the driver.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> That is why I like Windows in rear doors of vans..
> 
> It eliminates blind spots where things like utility poles can hide..


 

I have seen very, very few vans, that the rear windows actually help. By the time you get a cab divider with tools hanging on it, and metal cage over the glass, and shelves on each side, they're useless.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

An MBTA bus tried to bully me out of the way because they had a double parked car on their side. I held my ground and we smashed mirrors together. My mirror (just the reflective part) popped out of the rest of it flipped through the air and landed on my lap. It did not break and when I stopped I was able to snap it back into the holder.:thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I have seen very, very few vans, that the rear windows actually help. By the time you get a cab divider with tools hanging on it, and metal cage over the glass, and shelves on each side, they're useless.


I have no side windows and 95% tinting on my back windows, but would prefer to have no windows at all. Yeah, back windows are worthless on a van.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

I like ATT s mandatory cones placed in front and behind all vehicles. I am thinking of doing this also. When you think about it the customers car could have easily been the customers child.


----------



## CheapCharlie (Feb 4, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I have no side windows and 95% tinting on my back windows, but would prefer to have no windows at all. Yeah, back windows are worthless on a van.


95% tinting would let 95% of the light IN. 5% would let 5% of light IN....etc. Just so you know.

And back windows are useless in a van unless you're driving on paved roads and sunshine all the time. Or you can clean them everyday.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

jhall, wouldn't the locate be on the plumber?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

BBQ said:


> An MBTA bus tried to bully me out of the way because they had a double parked car on their side....


 I had a guy do that to me and ended up bouncing off the side of my truck. He turned out to be an off-duty cop. inch:

-John


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

CheapCharlie said:


> 95% tinting would let 95% of the light IN. 5% would let 5% of light IN....etc. Just so you know.


Well, the guy standing behind the counter at the tinting shop called it 95%, so I'll go with that.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

3xdad said:


> jhall, wouldn't the locate be on the plumber?



Yea. That's me too. I have a tri-trade shop. HVAC, ELECT. , and PLUMBING.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jhall.sparky said:


> PLUMBING.


 

ewwwwwwww, don't wanna touch your tools:no:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a tendency to believe that there is such a thing as a "bad luck day", and they always start off ****ty, and I try my hardest to not work.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

kaboler said:


> I have a tendency to believe that there is such a thing as a "bad luck day", and they always start off ****ty, and I try my hardest to not work.


 

Yep, bad luck days for us @ ET are when you sign on.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> ewwwwwwww, don't wanna touch your tools:no:


well dang mcclary you saying you dont want to help me lay some pipe?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

jhall.sparky said:


> Yea. That's me too. I have a tri-trade shop. HVAC, ELECT. , and PLUMBING.


Nice. Same shop, same page.:thumbsup:

Let me re-arrange those three though.

ELECTRICAL, Hvac, plumbing :thumbup:


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Never backed into anything myself. 
Another jw i work with was backing up van in the middle of a huge lot in front of loading dock and managed to back right into the only truck on the lot, a brand spanking new kenworth. There went the couple grand we made on that job.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

*Wiring everything from out houses...


*Class I location? :laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## wdemos (Nov 27, 2008)

Big John said:


> I had a guy do that to me and ended up bouncing off the side of my truck. He turned out to be an off-duty cop. inch:
> 
> -John


 
I can relate to that. Last Thursday while stopped at a red light I had a state police officer plow into the back of my 2011 Shelby GT500.

Claimed that their 2-way radio fell on the floor and got under the brake pedal.

Sounds like one for the books!


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

wdemos said:


> Claimed that their 2-way radio fell on the floor and got under the brake pedal.
> 
> Sounds like one for the books!


When I'm doing distance driving, I like to drink a lot of dr. pepper, and one time, I had one roll under my brake as I was coming to a stop. A lot of fun because they're actually kinda hard to compress with the lid on.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

3xdad said:


> *Wiring everything from out houses...*
> 
> 
> Class I location? :laughing::thumbsup:


Def. :laughing:


----------

